# TUG server maint this Sunday and next!



## TUGBrian (Aug 31, 2013)

We will be in the process of upgrading the server that hosts the TUG resort review database both this sunday and next.

While we expect no outages this sunday, the server can experience times of slowness..and an outage is possible.

this should have no impact on the forums, only tug2.com.

Next sunday (8th) we plan for a few hours of downtime on TUG2.COM as the server is moved to a new physical location (and new server)

my apologies for the trouble.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 3, 2013)

Will also have a minor outage tonight starting at midnight eastern time.

will only impact tug2.com  (ie the members only section)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 3, 2013)

should start here on time in the next hour and a half hour or so...just a reminder if you encounter issues with the members only section http://tug2.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2013)

still going, shouldnt be much longer however!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2013)

and we appear to be back online!

brand new shiny (and much more powerful) server hosting the TUG2.COM member only section.

Please let me know here if you encounter any bizarre issues, formatting changes, glitches, etc when browsing reviews, posting ads/reviews/etc!

You should find your experience doing searches and browsing the TUG2.COM site SIGNIFICANTLY faster...especially on newsletter day =)


----------

